# Reversing Diagram for 1-phase motor.



## SCR (Mar 24, 2019)

Looking for a diagram to connect a single-phase 6 lead 120/230v capacitor-start motor to a reversing switch @ 230v.. Switch is 3-pole, double throw. Motor leads are t1,2,3,4,5,8. I can work it out in my head at 120v, but the 230 v connection has me confused. Thanks in advance for a quick reply.
(6-wire cable from motor to switch).


----------



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

SCR said:


> Looking for a diagram to connect a single-phase 6 lead 120/230v capacitor-start motor to a reversing switch @ 230v.. Switch is 3-pole, double throw. Motor leads are t1,2,3,4,5,8. I can work it out in my head at 120v, but the 230 v connection has me confused. Thanks in advance for a quick reply.
> (6-wire cable from motor to switch).


can you post the tag that shows the connections?


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

You must swap 5 and 8 off the top of my head.


----------



## oldsparky52 (Feb 25, 2020)

???


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

Is the switch FWD-OFF-REV or FWD-REV and something else turns it on and off?


----------



## SCR (Mar 24, 2019)

Forward-off-reverse. I was hung up on trying to switch both lines. Here is what I ended up doing. Is there a way to connect, switching both lines?


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

I don't think that breaking both lines can be done with a 3 pole switch, you'll need 4 poles. The 4th pole will have L2 and T1 similar to L1 and T4.


----------



## oldsparky52 (Feb 25, 2020)

micromind said:


> I don't think that breaking both lines can be done with a 3 pole switch, you'll need 4 poles. The 4th pole will have L2 and T1 similar to L1 and T4.


GEM remotes for boat lifts use (2) 3-pole contactors to control the boat lift motors. One is up the other is down. Here is a link to their homepage that has different wiring diagrams if one is interested. 



http://www.gemremotes.com/wiring_diagrams.html


----------



## CMP (Oct 30, 2019)

You need a drum style switch to do that job properly, break both legs. Fwd-Off-Rev. They are HP rated which means that they will function much longer as well, under repeated use.

https://www.practicalmachinist.com/...drum-switch-lathe-grizzly120-230revdrumsw.jpg


----------



## kb1jb1 (Nov 11, 2017)

Check the capacitor for a bleeder. I forgot most of my motor theory but I had a one year old motor that burned out and the motor shop said they were switching between up and down without waiting. The shop added a resistor and the motor has been working fine.


----------



## SCR (Mar 24, 2019)

micromind said:


> I don't think that breaking both lines can be done with a 3 pole switch, you'll need 4 poles. The 4th pole will have L2 and T1 similar to L1 and T4.


Right beside this curtain control, is another identical setup, with 3-pole on-off-on switch, and they landed both hots and all motor leads directly on the switch terminals. But it's such a confusing jumble of wires and jumpers all the same color, I couldn't draw it out, but it works. Not sure if it actually switches both lines though.


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

Lol.....just beca


SCR said:


> Right beside this curtain control, is another identical setup, with 3-pole on-off-on switch, and they landed both hots and all motor leads directly on the switch terminals. But it's such a confusing jumble of wires and jumpers all the same color, I couldn't draw it out, but it works. Not sure if it actually switches both lines though.


Lol.....Just because I can't figure out how to break both lines with a 3 pole switch doesn't mean it can't be done..........


----------



## dspiffy (Nov 25, 2013)

Did you not post a picture of the tag, or did I miss it?


----------



## SCR (Mar 24, 2019)

dspiffy said:


> Did you not post a picture of the tag, or did I miss it?


The relevant info from the tag is at the bottom of the drawing above.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Based on











Would this work ... the top diagram is for low voltage, the bottom diagram is for high voltage. Not a good drawing of the DPDT but I think you get the picture. For high voltage, if you wired

T1 to L1
common 1 to T4 and L2
common 2 to T2 and T3
NC1 and NO2 to T5
NO1 and NC2 to T8


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

bump ... anyone see a problem reversing high voltage with 2-pole DPDT that way? 



splatz said:


> Based on
> 
> View attachment 163037
> 
> ...


----------



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

I agree your diagram is correct

the simplest way to get a switch that will work for this is to buy a boat lift motor with the supply wiring, motor wiring, and switch installed on it.
connect to supply, begin operation


----------



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

i have had several customers buy their own replacement motor for a boat lift and then ask me to come hook it up
they call grainger and ask for a reversing motor, then bring it home and start trying to hook it up
the problem is that boat lift motors need a 5 wire control, plain motors need a 6 wire control and switch
so i have to order a switch and wire, then wire it together
i have to tell them, next time you do this (and tell your neighbors) buy a motor with the switch and wiring connected
the cost of it assembled is cheaper than just the grainger motor, plus they dont need to hire me


----------

